# Gauges



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

xOk just loking for gauges and i found some decent deals...i think... :roll:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...+gagues&amp;N=2

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...+gagues&amp;N=2

http://www.petco.com/product/14241/Fluker-...Hygrometer.aspx

http://www.petco.com/product/8193/Kritterz...-Combo-Pak.aspx

What do you guys think?


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Good enough. You don't really need anything but a thermometer.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

Check these out, they are cheaper in price and prob made by same co. I got one of each. And no ya don't really need them, but buying stuff makes the hobby more fun~  

 http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merch...Store_Code=BJTS

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merch...Store_Code=BJTS


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

:lol: now im looking at everything on that site! THX!


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

Not really needed.


----------

